# anyone using 3's mobile broadband?



## jigsaw (4 Dec 2007)

hi everyone, im considering getting 3's mobile broadband service but have been reading lots of bad reviews about it including signal issues etc. i was just wondering if anyone on here has it and would like to know how you find it? it seems like a really good deal. 19.99 per month and allowed a 10GB allowance

thanks

jigsaw


----------



## dtlyn (4 Dec 2007)

Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.

There is widespread posts on this forum and elsewhere about the lack of quality of this service.

That's before you even start to discuss 3 Customer Care.


----------



## RMCF (4 Dec 2007)

As I posted elsewhere on this site, you tend to find people only post when they have a complaint about a service. I am sure there are loads of satisfied customers out there, but why would they post?

I do not use it myself, but the other half does in the North County Dublin region. For her it works very very well, with the only minor problem being around peak times when the service runs slightly slower - but this is to be expected as every other service from every other provider will suffer the same problem.

I also have a UK 3 mobile and am more than happy with their service. The fact that they allow you to roam North or South and use your inclusive mins/texts is great imho. Actually the other half bought her 3 broadband in NI but uses it in Dublin - and with no problems.

I agree that they do provide very competitive pricing compared to many of the other operators. 

But I am happy.


----------



## Technologist (5 Dec 2007)

Quality of service varies from one neighbourhood to another and it also depends on whether what programs you use. It works best for just browsing webs sites.

If they're still offering a 2-week trial, give it a go and see how well it works for you.

Where I live, it's useful can be quick at times but frequently stops for about 5 minutes and then starts again. Maybe my house is facing the wrong way.

It's just not as quick or reliable as wired broadband.


----------



## RMCF (5 Dec 2007)

Technologist said:


> Quality of service varies from one neighbourhood to another and it also depends on whether what programs you use. It works best for just browsing webs sites.
> 
> If they're still offering a 2-week trial, give it a go and see how well it works for you.
> 
> ...



To be honest, you wouldn't really expect it to be. Simply due to the more advanced technology. Wired lines suffer from less variables that could affect service.


----------



## Technologist (6 Dec 2007)

RMCF said:


> To be honest, you wouldn't really expect it to be.


But 3's marketing wouldn't give you that impression. They've over-hyped it.

From me, '3' Broadband gets a 'caveat emptor' award.


----------



## loll (6 Dec 2007)

i have had an absolute nightmare with this product, my advise.......stay far away from it!!!!!


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2007)

Technologist said:


> *But 3's marketing wouldn't give you that impression. They've over-hyped it.*
> 
> From me, '3' Broadband gets a 'caveat emptor' award.



No different from Vodafone or any of the other suppliers.

Before we bought the 3 mobile modem, we had been assured 100% by another well advertised wireless provider that we would get a signal "no problem". But of course we didn't. It found a signal about 5% of the time it was on.

So for me '3' is working.


----------



## moneygrower (8 Dec 2007)

not working very for the two people I know who have it.


----------



## kyote00 (10 Dec 2007)

I have been using 3 usb data modem for the last four months. 

Initially in August, the service was terrible with DL speeds in the 200-300K and upload less than 20k, conncetions unstable, snmp email not working, vpns not working.

Since August, matters have improved. I would decribe the connections I now get as stable most of the time (say 90%). The upload speed is ok now, in the 800-900k during off peak  and 400-500 in peak times.

snmp email still is not working for me (my setup) but does work for some other email providers.

vpns still not supported, so connection to a corporate network will not work.

As mentioned above, try it for  14days, if you're not happy make sure you return within the 14 day period.


its also cheap --- the ryanair of broadband !


----------



## Cityliving (11 Dec 2007)

I`ve had it now for about 5 months and not very happy with it.

Its great that you can bring your modem around anywhere and use it at any comp but out in North County Dublin I regularly get max download speeds of 200 k

In town its a lot better and once I even got 1.5 Mb but its rare.

If you want to skim website, bank online or buy credit its good

Want to send big attachments, download movies forget it. Oh and 3`s customer service is so rubbish its not even funny.

I could tell you all the hassle I had but reckon it`d turn into a serious rant.


----------



## foxylady (11 Dec 2007)

Is there anyone out there who is happy with this service as I too am considering using it .


----------



## muffin1973 (11 Dec 2007)

I think it depends what you need it for.

I got it back when they were advertising it in August - I needed it for normal surfing but also ichat on my Mac - didn't happen.  The strength of connection needed to sustain the video link up was more than the mobile broadband could provide and it was really irritating coming to that realisation as I didn't know enough to know why I couldn't start an ichat with my sister.  Suffice to say, the "Help" desk wherever it was, was useless, didn't have a clue what I was saying to them.  Anyway, brought it back to 3, got my money back and got NTL broadband instead, and haven't had any problems since.

M


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Dec 2007)

RMCF said:


> No different from Vodafone or any of the other suppliers.
> 
> Before we bought the 3 mobile modem, we had been assured 100% by another well advertised wireless provider that we would get a signal "no problem". But of course we didn't. It found a signal about 5% of the time it was on.
> 
> So for me '3' is working.



If you mean over hyped then maybe. But from what I've read O2 and Vodafones WiFi BB is much better than 3G's. Still worse than wired BB but usable.


----------



## RMCF (11 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> If you mean over hyped then maybe. But from what I've read O2 and Vodafones WiFi BB is much better than 3G's. Still worse than wired BB but usable.



Can only tell you my experience, and thats that the 3 service is no different to the Vodafone one.

I have used both modems in N.C. Dublin and I didn't notice any difference in speed.

But 3's is cheaper and has a better limit.


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Dec 2007)

RMCF said:


> Can only tell you my experience, and thats that the 3 service is no different to the Vodafone one.
> 
> I have used both modems in N.C. Dublin and I didn't notice any difference in speed.
> 
> But 3's is cheaper and has a better limit.



I think it depends where you are...
[broken link removed]


----------



## Technologist (12 Dec 2007)

RMCF said:


> Can only tell you my experience, and thats that the 3 service is no different to the Vodafone one.


It's not just speed that any potential purchaser must be aware of but also the consistency of performance (I find '3' freezes every few minutes) and compatibility with programs such as Outlook, FTP and Skype.

Another hidden cost with '3' is that they charge quite expensively for the modem and It's not clear to me whether or not it will work on another network if I decide to switch.


----------



## emmalou (13 Dec 2007)

I use '3' and find it suits me as i use the internet for chat, e-mail and some shopping, I am in Kerry and find it to be of good signal in the towns, bad once you get about ten miles or even less from a town, if you want it for downloading or viewing video content i wouldn't advise it as it simply doesn't do that, in my opinion it is ideal for those who use the internet  lightly like myself which is why I am happy with the cheaper package, if you want more, i think you may have to pay more elsewhere.


----------



## bleary (13 Dec 2007)

I am just trying it out now have to say im in cork and I find my vodafone connectiion is on GPRS most of the time but I could see a 3 signal so borrowed one and so far its better than vodafone and cheaper


----------



## Michelle (16 Dec 2007)

I live in north Cork and I've been using the 3 service since August and it's been great. We have gotten the 3.6Mbps since the start. I have no other way of getting any type of broadband here so I'm very pleased and relieved. That said, I haven't had to ring the helpline yet so haven't really tested the customer service side of things. M


----------



## rob30 (6 Jul 2008)

I am in Derrynane in Kerry and have connected to 3 broadband using my mobile and laptop, and the service is excellent, much better than where I live in Dublin. This is a pleasant surprise ( and keeps me sane when it rains without stop!


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

I'm using it now in D5, I get very good speed most of the time from home, but where I am right now still D5 but 2 miles away is pretty poor generally, even for this site which as no/few graphics etc.


----------



## Gondola (7 Jul 2008)

HI Rob30,

what do you mean that you connected to 3 broadband using your mobile and and laptop? 
Is this your mobile modem?


----------



## NavanMan1 (8 Jul 2008)

Signed up to 3 mobile broadband last April and have had no problems with it.

The reason I switched was that I got rid of the fixed line out of the house as I thought this was robbery. 

The performance I am getting from 3 is just as good as I was getting with the fixed line. I don't download films etc, just surf the web, email, buying stuff, booking flights etc, the usual stuff.

Your allowed a 10MB download limit, however for the three bills I have got in so far, I find it a struggle to get up to 2.5MB.

Have used it in Meath, Kildare, Dublin, Longford, Sligo & Leitrim with no problems. The only thing I notice is that down west, you don't get the full bars showing on the reception icon.


----------



## rob30 (8 Jul 2008)

Gondola said:


> HI Rob30,
> 
> what do you mean that you connected to 3 broadband using your mobile and and laptop?
> Is this your mobile modem?


 

I have a Nokia N73, and just put the CD that came with it into my lap top, and plug the phone using the cable that came with the phone, into the USB port.

It is brain dead to operate.

I  am with 3, on the flex 650 tarrif, so i can download 650 megs within my tarrif before running out. This why I joined 3, as they have much more flexible tariff structure compared to vodafone or o2 ( and meteor seem to run a non 3G service)

I usually dont use mobile broadband on my laptop so getting a special wireless broadband " dongle" has no benefits for me now. ( I did try 3 broandband is glasnevin twice, and had to hand it back twice, as it was terrible).

Long live competition, just would work better if people would vote with their wallets and move networks more readily!


----------



## jackswift (8 Jul 2008)

Michelle said:


> I live in north Cork and I've been using the 3 service since August and it's been great. We have gotten the 3.6Mbps since the start. I have no other way of getting any type of broadband here so I'm very pleased and relieved. That said, I haven't had to ring the helpline yet so haven't really tested the customer service side of things. M


 I also live in north Cork and I have 3 broadband since march highest speed was 1.25 mb and that rarely happens. Did you do a broadband speedtest or are you getting that speed from your pc when 3 connects? When I connect 3 on my pc speed comes up as 3.6mb I think thats the speed you are reading go to www.irishisptest.com to find out your real speed. Even with the low speed 3 is fine for my internet use.


----------

